# Recovering deleting iMessages



## trivi (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi. I'm from the general board but thought this may have more chance of a response here. 

Has anyone ever recovered deleted iMessages? What software did you use? Google shows some options but I don't want to just download stuff willy-nilly.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

iPhone Backup Extractor for Windows and Mac - Recover your lost data

and

iPhone Backup Viewer is a free iPhone backup extractor for Mac and Windows

are two I used. You need to back the phone up first though.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Wondershare Dr. Fone and iPhone Backup Extractor both work well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MovingFrwrd (Dec 22, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Wondershare Dr. Fone and iPhone Backup Extractor both work well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wondershare Dr. Fone works great - and if you install it on the same computer that you have your iPhone backups on, all you need to do is back up whatever iPhone you have onto that computer. Then the Wondershare Dr. Fone will be able to recover from the backups - no need to have the iPhone present.

I've found that the recovery of text messages is a bit hit and miss - if the entirety of the text is deleted, I believe it recovers it quite well, dates, times, etc. If a single message is deleted within the text string, then it gets a bit fuzzy. Those singly deleted messages proliferate in a jumble and are given the date of when the backup was recovered. So they are not in order, and it will seem like you're reading jibberish.

At least that's my experience with it.


----------



## trivi (Apr 20, 2016)

Herschel said:


> iPhone Backup Extractor for Windows and Mac - Recover your lost data
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Do I have to do this on his computer where he normally backs up his phone? And could he notice the added software? Or can I backup to another computer?


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

You can copy his backup anywhere. Most software will ask you location of the backup if it cannot find it in the normal iTunes location.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trivi (Apr 20, 2016)

Herschel said:


> You can copy his backup anywhere. Most software will ask you location of the backup if it cannot find it in the normal iTunes location.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He doesn't back up often. I was thinking of sneaking his phone away and backing it up myself. But if I do that on his computer, then when he does back up again he may notice the last backup date.

Can I plug his phone in and back it up on a different computer (and not sync it)? Would I get the data I need doing that and not make changes to stuff on his phone?


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

You could back it up to another computer. I wouldn't worry about him noticing the backup date if you could sneak it. Most people don't look at tha, and it's hard to remember exactly when. And honestly, if you find stuff that will make your toes curl, who gives a crap at that point...youknowwhatimsaying?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

trivi said:


> He doesn't back up often. I was thinking of sneaking his phone away and backing it up myself. But if I do that on his computer, then when he does back up again he may notice the last backup date.
> 
> Can I plug his phone in and back it up on a different computer (and not sync it)? Would I get the data I need doing that and not make changes to stuff on his phone?


You don't even have to back it up. Many tools -- including WDF -- can pull exports directly from the phone.

Backing it up would be better, though, as you'd be able to run multiple recovery tools against the backup w/o having to have the phone handy.


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

trivi said:


> Can I plug his phone in and back it up on a different computer (and not sync it)? Would I get the data I need doing that and not make changes to stuff on his phone?


Yep. Wondershare Dr Fone.


----------

